# Blue Dolphin with my all male Peacock tank?



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

What do you think? Looking to spread out aggression....got an OB, Sunshine, Red, Lwanda, and Bi-Color peacock.....my LFS has good deals on dolphins, would they work together? I am sick of removing fish that are causing troubles, just want a fully stock 55 gallon with no other problems.....what other malawi haps could i look into?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Dolphins get a bit to big for a 55g. Try sticking to the smaller peacocks and haps that don't grow over 5-6 inches and are dissimilar looking. OB's tend to be an aggressive fish, mine was and i always hear stories along the same track.

Look through the profile list and find fish that stop at 6 inches, there are many to choose from


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

bur01014 said:


> I am sick of removing fish that are causing troubles


I think that's part of the "joy" of an all male tank. And I believe it's more difficult to achieve in a 55G than a larger tank as well.

Some smaller haps include Copadichromis Trewavasae, Tramitichromis Intermedius, Placidochromis Electra. And you can look into the victorians which are even smaller including Pundamilia Nyererei and Astatotilapia latifasciata.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> bur01014 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick of removing fish that are causing troubles
> ...


My only qualm with this idea is that very often nyererei are as aggressive, or moreso than most mbuna.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Copadichromis Trewavasae tend to be on the agro side to, especially in smaller tanks. If you like the look of Copadichromis Trewavasae then check Copadichromis Crysonotus they are usually more placid then the other.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks for the input, I will steer clear of the dolphins and research some of those other smaller haps!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You might be able to have one Moorii, think they would work well but tank is at the bare minimum small. You would be pushing it. You can always trade in a nice 6" Moorii if you have to.

The big problem here is trying to get an all male 55g tank is trying to get a good population density, while having a variety of males. Not all that easy as many try to make it out to be. You may always have some fish being to aggressive, it is the nature of these fish to have fish fight to be the top alpha dog.

If I was trying to have just Aulonocara males, I would try dither fish like Australian Rainbows or Congo Tetras, or 4-5 Synodontis multipunctatus cats which are very active in groups.

If Copidichromis, I would try true C. azureus. True C. chrysonatus probably would not show any color.


----------

